# MSI Gaming Notebook GE60-2PCi745FD



## volcom2 (6. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich ärgere mich ein wenig. Und zwar habe ich mir vor kurzem oben stehendes Notebook gekauft. Ich brauche es auch beruflich da ist ein Notebook Pflicht. Hätte ich dieses Forum aber schon eher gekannt dann hätte ich mir ein reines Office Notebook gekauft und zusätzlich einen Gaming Desktop PC. 

Naja shit Happens... Ich bin ja auch recht zufrieden da es mein 6 Jahre altes Asus Notebook um Längen schlägt. Aber ich würde gerne mehr raus holen. Oder meint ihr ich soll das Geld sparen und lieber Mitte nächsten Jahres einen Desktop PC nehmen. 

Und mich würde eure generelle Meinung zu meinem Notebook interessieren. Hab ich da totalen Quatsch gekauft. Oder ist das ok so ( Prozessor, Grafik etc. )

Mfg Mathes


----------



## volcom2 (6. Dezember 2014)

Hier noch ein Link zum Notebook

MSI GE60-2PCi745FD Gaming Notebook [39,6cm (15.6") Full-HD / i7-4710HQ / 4GB RAM / 500GB HDD / GTX 850M / FreeDOS] bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## volcom2 (7. Dezember 2014)

Kann mir keiner was zu meinem Notebook sagen? [emoji20]


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (7. Dezember 2014)

Also absoluter Mist ist es nicht, ein bisschen zocken kann man damit definitiv.

Ich würde da aber eher so etwas wie ein Schenker Element oder vergleichbar für die Arbeit nehmen, für zuhause, insofern du nicht oft auf Geschäftsreise musst, dann halt einen klassischen Desktop-PC.


----------



## iTzZent (7. Dezember 2014)

@*volcom2* du hast das bekommen, was du für für 800Euro in der Preis/Leistungsklasse bekommen kannst... Das GE60 zählt zu den besten Geräten in der Leistungs & Grössenklasse... Die GTX850M ist auch nur eine runtergetacktete GTX860M.


----------



## volcom2 (7. Dezember 2014)

Danke für euer Feedback. Kann man an der Grafikkarte was drehen um aus ihr eine 860 zu machen?
Und würdet ihr mir empfehlen noch4 GB RAM zu holen?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (7. Dezember 2014)

volcom2 schrieb:


> Danke für euer Feedback. Kann man an der Grafikkarte was drehen um aus ihr eine 860 zu machen?



Du könntest, insofern die Kühlreserven vorhanden sind, versuchen die 850M etwas zu übertakten.



volcom2 schrieb:


> Und würdet ihr mir empfehlen noch4 GB RAM zu holen?



Kommt ganz auf deine Spiele an.
Schau doch einfach im Task-Manager an wie viel RAM beim zocken belegt sind, dann kannst du selber erkennen ob es in deinem Fall ausreicht, oder eben nicht.


----------



## volcom2 (7. Dezember 2014)

Ok, aber 4 zusätzliche RAM zu verbauen ist doch generell nie verkehrt oder? Müssen es denn genau die identischen sein die zu den vorhandenen hinzu kommen? 

Aktuell verbaut sind die: 

Aufrüstung auf 8GB 1600MHz DDR3L mit Kingston Markenspeicher
Kingston ValueRAM SO-DIMM // KVR16LS11/4 // 4GB // CL11 // DDR3L // 1.35V // 1600MHz // Non-ECC

Sind die gut? Bin da echt unbedarft. 
Oder wäre es sinnvoll die vorhandenen rauszuschmeißende und 2x4 GB andere reinzusetzen?


----------



## volcom2 (8. Dezember 2014)

Hab ich da Recht?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (8. Dezember 2014)

Der RAM passt schon, wenn du kannst dann steck ruhig einen zweiten Riegel dazu, großartig schaden tut das nicht, ob es dir jetzt wirklich einen Geschwindigkeitsvorteil bringen wird bleibt halt fraglich.

Kingston ValueRAM SO-DIMM 4GB, DDR3L-1600, CL11 (KVR16LS11/4) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## volcom2 (8. Dezember 2014)

Kannst du mir denn bitte sagen warum es verschiedene Hz Zahlen bei den RAMs gibt. Und was das CL11 bedeutet


----------



## volcom2 (9. Dezember 2014)

Gilt hier der Spruch je mehr MHz desto besser?


----------



## Cinnayum (15. Dezember 2014)

Also ich habe das MSI GE60 2PE (siehe Signatur). Die gleiche CPU aber mit GTX860m.
Laut Herstellerseite ist immerhin GDDR5 VRAM drin. Das solltest du mit GPU-Z überprüfen.
D.h. du hast eine GTX860m "mit geringerem GPU-Takt" und Speicher, der nicht ausbremst.

Die Kühlung bei dem Ding ist wegen der Intel CPU am Limit. Selbst im Idle sind ~50°C angesagt. Ich hatte mir in einem alten NB mehrere Male die GPU gegrillt (wegen OC und MSI typischem katastrophalem Kühlungsdesign).
Der alte 32nm i3-2330m aus dem Medion-NB blieb im Idle auf ~40°C und das mit weniger Lüftergeräusch.

Also wäre das folgende machbar:
In den Energieoptionen die CPU auf ca. 80-85% drosseln (habe ich auch gemacht, um den Lüfter im Zaum zu halten). Du hast dann nicht mehr max. Turbo 3,25 GHz auf allen 4 Kernen, sondern nur noch ~2,8 - 2,975. (die % gehen vom max. Turbo auf 1 Kern 100% = 3,5 GHz aus)
Das ist auch überhaupt kein Beinbruch, da die GPU eh alles ausbremst.
Das senkt die Spannung, den Lüfter (um gut 500RPM) und macht etwas Luft, um den GPU-Takt auf die Daten des GTX860m zu setzen.
(MSI-Afterburner)
GeForce GTX 860M | Specifications | GeForce (die 1029MHz des Maxwell Chips zählen hier)

Außerdem ist nur 1 RAM-Riegel verbaut. D.h., auch wenn es totaler Käse ist, 16GB in einem NB zu haben, bekommst du durch den Dual-Channel Modus noch mal 5% dazu. 16GB RAM saugen aber wirklich stark am Akku. Und der hält so schon nicht lange. Das musst du dir halt überlegen.

Was du machen kannst, und was auf jeden Fall viel bringt: Bau eine SSD als Systemplatte ein.
Ich hab die Crucial M500 240GB, mSATA 6Gb/s (CT240M500SSD3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland drin.
Nach einer relativ umfangreichen Recherche, musste ich feststellen, in punkto P/L kommt da nix anderes heran.
Evtl. wäre noch die Plextor M6M 256GB, mSATA 6Gb/s (PX-256M6M) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland gut, da sie 16GB mehr Speicherplatz hat (das kann für ein Spiel heutzutage ausreichen  ) €/GB schneidet sie aber schlechter ab.


Nochmal kurz:


MSata SSD einbauen
2. RAM dazustecken (mit gleicher MHz, gleicher Größe und gleichen oder kleineren Latenzen =CL-"Zahlen")
CPU auf 2,8-2,9 GHz drosseln (optional aber empfehlenswert)
GPU Takt auf ~1000 MHz anheben (!Garantieverlust!)

PS: Die einzige Möglichkeit die Kühlung zu verbessern sieht übrigens so aus:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...-msi-ge60-lueftermod-wartungsklappe-beta.html
Der verbaute Kühler zieht seine Frischluft aus einem Dutzend 1mm - Schlitze mit der Oberfläche eines HALBEN 2 € - Stückes.
Was MSI hier gebaut hat, spottet echt jeder Beschreibung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## volcom2 (26. März 2015)

@Cinnayum

Ich hab deinen Post jetzt gerade erst gelesen. Vielen Dank dafür. Sind die Tipps alle noch aktuell oder hat sich hier der Stand der Dinge evtl. ein wenig geändert?
Bessere Hardware etc?

Ich würde im 1. Schritt einen zusätzlichen 4GB RAM Baustein hinzustecken. 


MfG Mathes


----------



## volcom2 (26. März 2015)

Noch eine Frage zur SSD. Muss ich dann Windows noch einmal komplett neu installieren? Und ich habe keine CD meiner Windows Version. (War per Key bei notebooksbilliger) Wie geh ich da dann voran?


----------



## mayo (26. März 2015)

Einfach bei ms eine Iso runterladen und bei der Installation dann den key  eingeben. Eine Neuinstallation ist bei der ssd Ratsam. Windows richtig dann entsprechend alles ein.


----------



## volcom2 (26. März 2015)

Super, vielen Dank für die Antwort. Ad hoc kann ich gar nicht sagen, wo ich den Key für Windows 8.1 habe. Kann ich den irgendwo nachlesen? Evtl. auch auf der Notebooksbilliger Seite?


----------



## volcom2 (26. März 2015)

Und vielleicht noch ganz kurz...
Ist das hier ein RAM Baustein, der problemlos zu dem Serienbaustein verbaut werden kann?

4GB Kingston ValueRAM Dell DDR3L-1600 SO-DIMM CL11 Single

Danke schon mal!


----------



## mayo (26. März 2015)

Sollte passen, ich würde aber den aus dem Link von Commander_Phalanx, paar Posts höher nehmen. Das ist quasi der gleiche nur ohne die "Dell " Freigabe. Da sparst du auch noch 5-7€

@it:
Den key hast du bestimmt per Email bekommen, oder???


----------



## volcom2 (26. März 2015)

Gute Frage. Ich glaube ja. Werde auch meine Unterlagen nochmal wälzen. Aber sowas kann ja keine einmalige Sache sein.


----------



## volcom2 (26. März 2015)

Ok super, dann den ohne Dell Freigabe. Bei Mindfactory kann ich bedenkenlos bestellen?


----------



## mayo (27. März 2015)

Die einen sagen ja, die anderen nein.  Ich denke das ist in Ordnung.


----------



## volcom2 (1. April 2015)

Also ich hab mir den Arbeitsspeicher bestellt. Alles problemlos. Eingebaut. Alles super. 

Auf den ersten Blick ist nichts merkbar. Wann macht sich der Unterschied zwischen 4 und 8 GB denn bemerkbar?


----------



## mayo (2. April 2015)

Super. Den Unterschied merkt man im normalen Betrieb nicht. Der bei der Arbeit, Foto, Video oder Musik bearbeiten.  Und natürlich auch bei vielen anderen speicherintensiven Anwendungen. Je nach Umfang fällt es auch schon beim Surfen auf... Dafür muss man aber etliche offene Rand haben... 
Meist sind es Dinge die einen früher nicht gestört haben, wie kleine Rückkehr oÄ die plötzlich weg sind.


----------



## volcom2 (2. April 2015)

Ok, ich denke aber, das 8 GB auch in Zukunft ausreichen. Windows 10 wird keine so krassen Arbeitsspeicher Anforderungen stellen oder? Und CAD werde ich mit dem Notebook auch nicht machen.

Merkt man an Spielen denn die zusätzlichen RAM's?


----------



## volcom2 (3. April 2015)

Oder hat Win10 höhere Ansprüche an den Arbeitsspeicher?


----------



## mayo (4. April 2015)

Wenn man viel parallel Arbeit, ist Ram immer gut. Zuviel kann man nie haben [emoji6]


----------



## volcom2 (4. April 2015)

Ok, super. Ich schau mal wie weit ich mit 2x4 GB auskomme


----------



## volcom2 (23. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Zusammen, ich bin immer noch Besitzer dieses Notebooks und es reicht... Dennoch soll nächstes Jahr ein Desktop PC wieder Einzug halten (Andere Geschichte)

Mein Notebook hat nur eine 500GB HDD verbaut und ich würde gerne mit einer MSATA SSD aufrüsten. Viel Auswahl gibts auf dem MSATA Markt ja nicht mehr und ich habe mich für diese entschieden:

https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...6Gb-s-3D-NAND-TLC--SUV500MS-240G_1240543.html

Jetzt habe ich gerade mal das Notebook geöffnet um es mir anzusehen und habe festgestellt, dass ich 2 SSD Einbaumöglichkeiten habe... Sind die beide für MSATA?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## volcom2 (24. Oktober 2020)

Hmm... niemand der hierzu was sagen kann?


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. Oktober 2020)

volcom2 schrieb:


> Hmm... niemand der hierzu was sagen kann?


Du hast Doch schon Antwort erhalten:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/msi-gaming-notebook-ge60-2pci745fd.366427/ .


----------



## volcom2 (25. Oktober 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Du hast Doch schon Antwort erhalten:
> https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/threads/msi-gaming-notebook-ge60-2pci745fd.366427/ .


Nein, leider nicht. Meine Frage war, ob ich hier 2 SSD Slots habe und wenn dies der Fall sein sollte, in welchen wird die SSD gesteckt? Leider gibts hier keine Bezeichnungen SSD1 und SSD2


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. Oktober 2020)

Der mit SSD beschriftete Anschluß sieht aus, wie ein *M.2 Anschluß.*
Da kann eine m.2 SSD eingebaut werden.

Der andere ist wohl ein normaler SATA-Anschluß.
Da kommt eine normale SATA-SSD rein, falls gewünscht.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SQ9hkmxUBNE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


.

Das Handbuch für den Laptop ist wohl eher ein Bilderbuch.


----------



## volcom2 (25. Oktober 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Der mit SSD beschriftete Anschluß sieht aus, wie ein *M.2 Anschluß.*
> Da kann eine m.2 SSD eingebaut werden.
> 
> Der andere ist wohl ein normaler SATA-Anschluß.
> ...


 Merci. Das kommt echt gut hin. Dann bin ich mal gespannt. Wenn die SSD da ist dann muss nur noch alles inkl. Windows daraufhin umziehen...


----------

